# Eclipse: @author Standard ändern?



## byte (30. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

Eclipse fügt ja standardmäßig immer den @author Tag zu einem Javadoc Klassen-Kommentar hinzu. Ich suche aber vergeblich eine Möglichkeit, wie ich den Standard Author eines Projekts ändern kann. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Das wäre nett...

Gruß byto


----------



## byte (30. Apr 2006)

Habs dank SnooP gefunden:

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> Code Templates -> Comments


----------

